# 6 month cockapoos - How much does your weigh?



## Sezra

I have just weighed Daisy, she is now a whopping 9.3kg!  

I can't remember how much she weighed when we first got her but I know it was 6ish. I am quite shocked at how she has put on the weight but I am sure she is not over weight. I just wondered for those of you with pups of a similar age how much your lovely bundles of fluff weigh?

Thanks.


----------



## Nadhak

Treacle was weighed at the vets yesterday - she is 9.25 kg and is not quite 6 months yet!
The vet said she was perfectly proportioned and "just right" when she felt her body!
Hope that allays any overweight fears!


----------



## Sezra

Thanks, I feel better already! I think it just took me by surprise but I am pleased if it is a sign that she is getting a good diet and growing normally.


----------



## embee

Flo was 8kg and 13.5" at 6 months


----------



## Jedicrazy

I last weighed Obi 2 weeks ago and he was 7kg. He is all fur


----------



## flounder_1

Lolly was just under 10kg at 6 months


----------



## Sezra

flounder_1 said:


> Lolly was just under 10kg at 6 months


Fab, definitely not going to worry then especially as she has the height to go with it!  She feels fine under the fluff and we had a feeling she had grown taller in the short time we have had her.


----------



## Ali79

Beau was 5.45kg when we took her to be spayed and then dropped to 5.15kg as was ill and off her food - she then went to 5.25kg and is 14 inches to the shoulder! She isn't skinny but could definitely do with putting some weight on! She is extremely fussy with food but now likes Natures Menu and Applaws Puppy food which are both good so hopefully she will put some weight on especially now she has been spayed. She went off all raw food except for carrots and wont touch bones, meat etc unless cooked! The vet said she isn't underweight but compared to others I think she could do with fattening up just a bit


----------



## Sezra

Oh bless her!  Hopefully now she has recovered she will start putting some weight on.  As long as the vet is happy with her weight though it sounds like there is no need to worry.


----------



## Ali79

Thanks Sarah - We hope so too


----------



## Laney

Rocky is 6.8kgs. His dad was a little guy lol


----------



## Deefer

Deefer is just over six months and weighs just over 10kg! Gulp am I over feeding... it must be his passion for bananas!


----------



## tessybear

Dexter is 7.5 kilos and 5 months. The vet said he is a little thin and should put on a bit more weight. He is at the moment on 3 meals of NI a day and 2 chicken wings so hopefully he will gain some weight.


----------



## M&M's mummy

I can't remember that far back 

I do however remember when we used to groom him and weighed his fur once and it was 1kg 

Monty is four and normally his weight fluctuates between 10.4kg an 11.5.kg

I personally don't like him to be more than 11kg.

The last few months I have been weighing their food out rather than guessing- and the last two months he has stabilised at 10.4 kg.


----------

